# Godin 5th Ave, $180. Pembroke



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Godin 5th Ave | Guitars | Pembroke | Kijiji


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I’d be all over that if I didn’t think the end of the world is nigh. Or maybe it’s just the end of my budget, not that there’s much difference. 

You guys knock yourselves out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

> ... modded bridge, top finish needs buffing


Might be a great deal. Might be worth $180. "Modded bridge" would set off some alarm bells for me and the top sure is ugly, not that that is necessarily a deal-breaker.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But then you have to be in pembroke. Ew.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

While there you can take a tour of the nuclear power plant.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

player99 said:


> While there you can take a tour of the nuclear power plant.


There is no nuclear power plant in pembroke. It is in chalk river.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Budda said:


> There is no nuclear power plant in pembroke. It is in chalk river.


Do you think the radiation cares?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> But then you have to be in pembroke. Ew.


Fortune favours the brave.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

player99 said:


> Do you think the radiation cares?


The radiation is incapable of thought let alone caring.

Next time try "oh, thanks for the clarification."


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think it's just that, it's worth $180. I thought the Kingpins need the pickups. I didn't think they are loud enough to play without the pickup. I have one of these black ones with a single p90.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

I contacted the guy to ask about the mods (haven’t heard back) but he said there is a pickup. Maybe he had one installed?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Budda said:


> The radiation is incapable of thought let alone caring.
> 
> Next time try "oh, thanks for the clarification."


Oh, I used to do work there, and I've had contracts with Atomic Energy and worked on site. But I am so glad you were able to
correct me. When you decide to learn how to play guitar I would be happy to reciprocate in return.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

player99 said:


> Oh, I used to do work there, and I've had contracts with Atomic Energy and worked on site. But I am so glad you were able to
> correct me. When you decide to learn how to play guitar I would be happy to reciprocate in return.


Again, the reactor is in chalk river. There is no nuclear facility in pembroke.

My dad worked there for 25+ years. I grew up 45 min away. AECL may have had facilities in pembroke, but the CANDU reactor is in chalk river.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Budda said:


> Again, the reactor is in chalk river. There is no nuclear facility in pembroke.
> 
> My dad worked there for 25+ years. I grew up 45 min away. AECL may have had facilities in pembroke, but the CANDU reactor is in chalk river.


You grew up there. That explains everything.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

player99 said:


> You grew up there. That explains everything.


Yes, I grew up in a town full of highly educated people. Not sure what the implication here is.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Why the fuck is everyone so goddamn insulting to everyone else?

We go to Pembroke for hockey. Nice place. Great for boating, fishing, 4wheeler trails, skidooing in winter, overall great place for outdoor activities. Home to a lot of military folks too. And a guy selling a Godin guitar....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Why the fuck is everyone so goddamn insulting to everyone else?
> 
> We go to Pembroke for hockey. Nice place. Great for boating, fishing, 4wheeler trails, skidooing in winter, overall great place for outdoor activities. Home to a lot of military folks too. And a guy selling a Godin guitar....


You'll learn soon enough (surprised you don't know already), Player is a total headcase. Harmless and largely, but not entirely as evidenced in here, ignored.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Why the fuck is everyone so goddamn insulting to everyone else?
> 
> We go to Pembroke for hockey. Nice place. Great for boating, fishing, 4wheeler trails, skidooing in winter, overall great place for outdoor activities. Home to a lot of military folks too. And a guy selling a Godin guitar....


Because I grew up near there, my only music store was there, and i was employed by the city for a summer during college. I dont actually hate it, but its the butt end of some jokes back home.

My hometown is the butt end of jokes too. Just ask chalk river or rolphton.

Im one of a handful of people who can actually make fun of a place that was very important to my childhood.

Besides, I was born there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Because I grew up near there, my only music store was there, and i was employed by the city for a summer during college. I dont actually hate it, but its the butt end of some jokes back home.
> 
> My hometown is the butt end of jokes too. Just ask chalk river or rolphton.
> 
> ...


Any of us who grew up in in the burbs and rural areas home towns' were the butt of jokes growing up. I don't hate my town I grew up in at all, but I will sure as hell make fun of it because there was/is a lot of make fun of.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Got it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Got it.


I think P99 thinks I follow him around trying to start shit. The truth of it is, Im on here a fair bit and call out misinformation when it's posted. Post a lot of misinformation and I'll probably be replying often lol.

Speaking of pembroke, I wonder where the waterline will hit this year.


----------

